# Specialised Tricross sport.



## Rollon (10 Jul 2009)

Has anyone any experience of this bike, if so what are your thoughts and do you think it is a good choice for an older novice like me. Looking to do general bike rides with some multi day touring and canal path type rides.


----------



## simon_brooke (10 Jul 2009)

I don't have one, but I do have another cross bike and I've had a good test ride on a tricross and know people who have them.

It's an extremely competent, adaptable bike which will go very nearly everywhere and do very nearly everything. I use my cross bike (a Dolan) for everything from cyclocross racing to audaxes to long off-road explores to commuting to work.

If you can't afford a Tricross, the Co-op do an own-brand cross bike at a very reasonable price. But the Tricross is good value for money too and will certainly do what you want.


----------



## HJ (10 Jul 2009)

What Simon said...


----------



## PK99 (10 Jul 2009)

Rollon said:


> Has anyone any experience of this bike, if so what are your thoughts and do you think it is a good choice for an older novice like me. Looking to do general bike rides with some multi day touring and canal path type rides.



A perfect bike for you - as it was for me 18 months ago in exactly the same position. I now do 500miles plus/month and love every mile!

one issue though, I still see varaints in the shops with cant brakes, there was a real issue wrt judder under breaking with those, mine has min vees and is no problem.

I use mine for everything from towpaths to Club runs and sportives - I do get the odd funny look at sportives, but hell that is their problem!

For the older novice, the key advantages are a compliant frame and larger tires so that you do not get rattled to hell plus the angles and ride position are forgiving of that lack of flexibiltiy that we more mature types have to cope with!


----------



## Banjo (10 Jul 2009)

I hate you guys ,just when I thought I knew which type of bike would be ideal for me you come up with this which really does seem to tick all the boxes.

As a "more mature" rider who rides roads ,canal paths and forestry tracks this bike certainly seems very versatile and the Edinburgh coop Revolution cross is within my budget.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2009)

I`ve got one of these bikes

Had it nearly 3 years now and have put it through hell (even a bit of off-road, within limits!!) in that time, it`s now my winter/wet weather bike but even so it`s still my ol` faithfull

So, in a nutshell, buy one


----------



## ACS (10 Jul 2009)

Got one 4 months ago to add to my stable of 531c road bike and Sirrus Hybrid and I love it.

Found the saddle to be uncomfortable, so I changed it for a B17 and put some 700x28 Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase on because I thought the CX's where a bit 'sticky'.

I made the saddle change within days of purchase the tyres about 3 weeks ago.

I am drifting towards Audax events and based on the first one I took part in (potter for tea), no one appear to care what I was riding.

Take a look at EDC's own version it appears to VFM if the budget is tight.

You may encounter some scorn from the old and bold because the Tricross is a bit of a mongrel, a compromise, but it does everything in more than an acceptable way. 

I grin when I get it out of the shed and I am still grinning when I step out of the shower. Test ride one and then see how long it takes you to stop smiling.

+1 [I've got canti brakes and have had no judder problems on a 56cm frame]


----------



## anweledig (10 Jul 2009)

I've had mine since February and have done about 1000 miles on it. It's a great all round bike and quite a comfortable ride. I have fitted a brooks saddle (personal preference ymmv). I've got canti brakes and have had no judder problems 

A very good bike for lots of purposes. Try one you'll love it.


----------



## ACS (10 Jul 2009)

Banjo said:


> I hate you guys ,just when I thought I knew which type of bike would be ideal for me you come up with this which really does seem to tick all the boxes.
> 
> As a "more mature" rider who rides roads ,canal paths and forestry tracks this bike certainly seems very versatile and the Edinburgh coop Revolution cross is within my budget.



Just in case you may have missed this : http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/comms/srv.a4d?f_pg=site_sizing/revolution-cross.htm


----------



## PK99 (11 Jul 2009)

anweledig said:


> . I've got canti brakes and have had no judder problems
> 
> .




I should have said: the judder problem was mainly an issue on the larger frames


----------



## nigelnorris (11 Jul 2009)

I'm 46, have moved from two years on a cheapo hybrid to one of these about a month ago and am over the moon with it. Stuck a rack on it to commute, and my longest leisure ride so has been just over 50. I have nothing else to compare it to, but it seems to be bullet proof [I've hit some nasty potholes on my commute without problems]. Judders under braking yes [56"], but not so much as to be a problem, and I find the saddle really comfy. The stock tyres sound ideal for your use, but since I don't go canal path or any kind of rough I changed mine to 30mm road tyres, lovely they are.

I've already got some summer holiday touring planned, panniers fit nicely. I've run it through the recent wet and have decided that I'm not bothered with mudguards but they will fit if I change my mind.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Rollon (11 Jul 2009)

Thank you everyone for all your excellent replies. This is a fantastic forum. I have put down my deposit and will be collecting the bike in a week or two.
Incidently I did purchase a bike off ebay recently but due to my lack of bike knowledge didnt really have a clue what I was buying and bought purely on the quality of its mainly Capagnolo Chorus set up and its looks. It turned out to be a pure time trial bike and shook the hell out of me as I was trying to use it on 'normal rides'. The riding position is very low and didnt feel right. I persevered over about 50 miles altogether before deciding I'd better get rid before I kill myself on it, I was so unsteady. At least now I am beginning to realise the differences between bikes and their components. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## b0redom (22 Jul 2009)

PK99 said:


> I should have said: the judder problem was mainly an issue on the larger frames



Aha! I just picked up a 58cm Tricross and had exactly this problem. When you brake hard on the front, the bike juddered really badly.

Snow + Rock, where I bought the bike from have replaced it, but I've got cantis again, and the problems is still (sort of) there, but much reduced. Should I ask them to retrofit mini-vs?

Do you have any more info on this?

Cheers...

Tom


----------



## ACS (22 Jul 2009)

Tom

My Tricross has suddenly and without warning developed this issue (56cm frame – 4 months old). I contacted the Edinburgh Bike Coop who provided me with the bike and they are sending out mini v's and my local LBS are fitting them with EBC picking up the tab. No hassle, no arguments. 

Therefore I would suggest that asking Snow + Rock to fit mini v's under warranty is the only way to go. I would go as far to suggest that this is a safety issue and it they refuse you will be able to reject the goods (bike) as not being fit for purpose and not of merchantable quality entitling you to a full refund.

As a Tricross owner am I dispirited by this and would I have chosen another bike? 

No.


----------



## l4dva (22 Jul 2009)

I got the cantis on mine, and had no major issues!!! I just takes some very carefull adjustment to sort it out in my oppinon. My front breaks are very sharp the back not as good but still im very please with the bike.

I've had mine 7 months and done about 800 miles, only problem i'm having is with the bottom bracket which has worn out and needs replacing. Apart from that brilliant bike!


----------



## Alim (22 Jul 2009)

I took an XL frame (61cm) Tricross for a test ride this week. Loved everything about the bike except the damn judder (which was substantial - even though this was a showroom bike). I want a 58cm frame, but reading forums suggests that this will suffer the same problem - so I've asked my LBS if they'll fit mini-V brakes (to replace the cantis) at no extra cost *before* I fork out for the bike. They're calling Specialized to see if they can get the bike shipped this way - will let you know how that turns out.

A real shame that this spoils an otherwise brilliant bike - though if they'll fit the mini-V's it won't stop me buying it. Otherwise I guess I'll take a look at competitors (Kona Jake? Marin Tricross? Can't find a single online review of the latter, mind - but it does have disc brakes...)


----------



## b0redom (22 Jul 2009)

Actually Specialized sent out some mini-vs to put on the original bike I had, and they didn't fit. I'll give them a ring and see if they can sort something out for me.

As with you guys, I'm loving the bike, just not the brakes!

Cheers...


----------



## Alim (22 Jul 2009)

Still worried that mini-V brakes will rub against the rim if the wheels are even slightly out of alignment. And about having to deflate the tyre to get the wheel off. All in all, may be swapping one pain (judder) for another (v. close-running brakes)
Apparently you can keep the canti brakes if you fit an 'uphanger cable stop' [whatever that is - I'm new to all this...]. See e.g. here:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/bad-brake-juddertricross-content
Perhaps I'll ask the bike shop to try that before going down the mini-V route...


----------



## ACS (22 Jul 2009)

'uphanger cable stop'


----------



## Alim (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks very much for that picture - extremely helpful. It would be great if something so simple could nix the juddering...


----------



## nigelnorris (22 Jul 2009)

If you've not already seen it here is Specialized's advice.

http://www.problemsolversbike.com/pdf/PS_travel_agent.pdf


----------



## johnr (23 Jul 2009)

I've had a Tricross comp for 3 years. Still not sure about the colour, but it really does do everything the older gentleman may need. May well take the advice above and try different tyres though


----------



## ACS (23 Jul 2009)

johnr said:


> I've had a Tricross comp for 3 years. Still not sure about the colour, but it really does do everything the older gentleman may need. May well take the advice above and try different tyres though



I changed my CX tyres for a pair of 700x28 Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase and the slight loss of comfort is counterbalanced by the decrease in rolling resistance.

In addition I have changed the black Kool Stop brake pads for some Aztec pads, the degree of vibration is diminished and I feel there is a slight increase in stopping power in the wet.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (23 Jul 2009)

PK99 said:


> I should have said: the judder problem was mainly an issue on the larger frames



Chris Juden of the CTC is familiar with this problem:

_“The main cause of this problem is flex in the steerer tube, plus a contribution from the fork crown and the top few inches of fork blade. With the cable hanger at the top of that tube, any flex due to application of the brake tightens the cable and puts the brake on even harder. In moderation this is a very handy servo effect. In excess it causes judder. Changing to a design of cantilever with less mechanical advantage reduces the servo effect and may remove the judder, or not. _

_The most effective and the cheapest solution is to re-locate the cable hanger to the fork crown, taking the flexible carbon steerer tube out of the loop. You need an "uphanger" like this:_

_Available from any bike shop that has an account with Fisher Outdoor Leisure (most do) and can be ordered via their website, enter product code BP1272F”_















Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Alim (24 Jul 2009)

Huge thanks to Paul Smith for posting those photos. My cycle shop told me it wasn't possible to fit fork-mounted hanger on the brand new Tricross they'd ordered in for me (which juddered on the test ride). So I geekily went back clutching print-outs of these photos, and the Fisher Outdoor product code. They're now ordering the part for me, and will fit it when it arrives so I can take a test ride. (The Tricross does have the drilled hole in the fork crown which you need to do this.) Without these forums I would have taken their word for it, and started looking for another bike. So bless you, one and all...


----------



## Alim (30 Jul 2009)

Thought I'd post a follow-up, for anyone else who's considering buying a Tricross but worried about the brakes:
The bike shop fitted the cable stop, and it completely eliminated the fork judder. Not just reduced - it's completely gone. Not bad for a £5 piece of metal (Specialized should do this for the larger frame Tricross bikes as standard, no question). Better still, since I didn't have to fit mini-V's, I still have plenty of clearance for mudguards.
I've had my Tricross a few days now, and so far I'm thrilled...


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2009)

I surprised that a bike could go into production with braking/shudder issues, I've read one or two reviews mentioned having to slam the brakes on on a high speed descent

It was one of the reasons I ended up not getting one, the fork inserts are also questionable as I recall, if you want to ride cross country sure but too much compromise if you going to be on the road imho


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (30 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> I surprised that a bike could go into production with braking/shudder issues, I've read one or two reviews mentioned having to slam the brakes on on a high speed descent
> 
> It was one of the reasons I ended up not getting one, the fork inserts are also questionable as I recall, if you want to ride cross country sure but too much compromise if you going to be on the road imho



I have sold many bikes, not only Specialized, where this _can be_ a problem, enough to warn any that go for a test ride that they may experience judder. 

I have noted with interest that those who use the front and rear brake evenly seldom mention any problem, where as those who brake with more focus on the front often do.

Should this style of carbon fork remain popular then I wouldn't be suprised if we start to see the 'uphanger' that I listed earlier becoming more common place.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## philipbee (2 Sep 2009)

*Has this happened to Anyone Else?*

Hi..new member..I came across this thread when looking into what happened to my Cross bike with Canti's. I had Avid Shortys and a full carbon fork. Bike had terrible chatter, and I tried all the usual tricks )though not this fork mount cable stop). I used this bike to commute, hardly ever off road, no accidents and the bike about 1600 km on it) A few weeks ago, riding along at 25 kmh, I braked and the fork sheared at the crown. The only reason I think that this could happen is as a result of fork chatter. Has anyone else seen - heard of such a thing? Tore shoulder rotater cuff and was concussed and was lucky I had a helmet...


----------



## nigelnorris (2 Sep 2009)

Cripes that looks nasty.

I googled it pretty much to death looking for information about mine, and haven't come across anything like that. 

[And got the problem fixed [on mine at least] just by getting the brakes adjusted properly.]


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2009)

Yikes philpbee, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ACS (2 Sep 2009)

Had the canti's replaced on my 09 Sport with mini v's. No judder at all, in fact I would go as far to say the stopping power has increase slightly, more noticable in the wet than dry.


----------



## Rollon (2 Sep 2009)

Just thought I'd mention that the Tricross Sport (Mine an 09) now comes with V brakes fitted. Ive not noticed any judder.
Dave.


----------



## Jacquiboy (5 Oct 2009)

*Tricross Sport Front Hangar Problem*

Hi

I bought the Kong front hangar to install on my Specialized Tricross Sport and have located the hole I think it goes through (just above the forks). The screw supplied with it seems to be too short to go through the hangar and the hole in the forks though. Am I being stupid or has anyone else had similar problems? The picture of the installed hangar on this forum doesn't show the nut side of the screw. I take it I would have to also buy a new, longer outer brake cable? 

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (5 Oct 2009)

Jacquiboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the Kong front hangar to install on my Specialized Tricross Sport and have located the hole I think it goes through (just above the forks). The screw supplied with it seems to be too short to go through the hangar and the hole in the forks though. Am I being stupid or has anyone else had similar problems? The picture of the installed hangar on this forum doesn't show the nut side of the screw. I take it I would have to also buy a new, longer outer brake cable?
> 
> ...



The Tricross has a deep crown so with the Uphanger I mentioned then yes you will need a long bolt and a longer cable, as the cable stop is further down than it was initially. 
















Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Jacquiboy (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks Paul! I fitted the uphanger and bought new cable sets but had problems fitting the new housing so took it to one of the big national bike stores, big mistake! They ended up fitting the cable back through the original fitting even though I explicitly told them (and it was marked on the order form) to fit it through the uphanger. Their mechanic said the uphanger wouldn't make a difference and we had a fairly heated debate about it so I ended up just leaving the store with my bike. 

Having seen that the 2010 model now also uses an uphanger and reading the testomonials here I'm determined to get it fitted. One question though if anyone can help. Does the cable ferrel just sit in the uphanger or is it attached somehow? I know the original fitting has a screwed fitting but can't see any secure fitting from Paul's picture and the uphanger's not threaded. If I can't get it fitted I may try a local bike shop who listen to what the customer wants.

Thanks!
Jack


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (10 Oct 2009)

Jacquiboy said:


> Thanks Paul! I fitted the uphanger and bought new cable sets but had problems fitting the new housing so took it to one of the big national bike stores, big mistake! They ended up fitting the cable back through the original fitting even though I explicitly told them (and it was marked on the order form) to fit it through the uphanger. Their mechanic said the uphanger wouldn't make a difference and we had a fairly heated debate about it so I ended up just leaving the store with my bike.
> 
> Having seen that the 2010 model now also uses an uphanger and reading the testomonials here I'm determined to get it fitted. One question though if anyone can help. Does the cable ferrel just sit in the uphanger or is it attached somehow? I know the original fitting has a screwed fitting but can't see any secure fitting from Paul's picture and the uphanger's not threaded. If I can't get it fitted I may try a local bike shop who listen to what the customer wants.
> 
> ...



The cable ferrel just sits in the hanger like a cable stop, you can always use inline cable adjusters should you want; (click for a link to a review of inline cable adjuster, note old review, RRP now £6.99)



Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## captainzeb (14 Oct 2009)

Hello: Would it be possible to post a pic of the entire front end of your tricross, including the drops? I will be retrofitting the uphanger to mine once it arrives (in weeks?) here in Canada from the UK, and I would like an idea of the overall look.

Thanks,
Brent



Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> Chris Juden of the CTC is familiar with this problem:
> 
> _“The main cause of this problem is flex in the steerer tube, plus a contribution from the fork crown and the top few inches of fork blade. With the cable hanger at the top of that tube, any flex due to application of the brake tightens the cable and puts the brake on even harder. In moderation this is a very handy servo effect. In excess it causes judder. Changing to a design of cantilever with less mechanical advantage reduces the servo effect and may remove the judder, or not. _
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2009)

Read this thread with interest as I have a 2 year old Pearson Touche with Tektro dual pivot brakes and at times i have had judder problems. Starts about 20mph then disappears once I am below 15mph. Bikes in good condition, no obvious problems, never found the cause or a permanant cure. Seems to be a one off, never found any reference to to this on the web.


----------



## oxford_guy (16 Oct 2009)

BTW a friend of mine recently completed a 6000km cycle toure around Central America on a Specialised Tricross, so it must be fairly robust...


----------



## l4dva (16 Oct 2009)

I have just had that up hanger fitted onto my tricross. Its brilliant, no judder wat so ever now! 

My LBS were going to put Mini V's on but they couldn't for some reason (the shape of the fork wouldn't allow for them to fit apparently), so they put a up hanger on for me instead. All under the warentee so happy days!

My only issue is that I don't have the barrel adjuster that you use to pull the cable which pulls the pads closer to the rim. They said they will fit a in line cable adjuster for me, so i'll be able to set my breaks up close to the rim so they are nice and sharp!


----------



## Jacquiboy (19 Oct 2009)

I have managed to now fit the uphanger to my Tricross Sport 09 and am delighted to report I was able to enjoy a shudder free commute this morning! Thanks very much Paul for your photos and advice.


----------



## moolarb (21 Oct 2009)

I have a similar problem on my Trek CX bike with cantis and carbon forks.

Is front brake judder dangerous or just annoying? At the moment I can live with it but if my forks are gonna snap going down a steep descent then I'll get it sorted PDQ


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (22 Oct 2009)

captainzeb said:


> Hello: Would it be possible to post a pic of the entire front end of your tricross, including the drops? I will be retrofitting the uphanger to mine once it arrives (in weeks?) here in Canada from the UK, and I would like an idea of the overall look.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent



I have just taken these this morning for you (and the shop site), not my bike but our mechanics, ex national Cyclo Cross champion Brian Curtis (pic taken before uphanger fitted) 





































Hope these help.


Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------

